# Converted To Electronic Watches? Maybe



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

Was doing my usual browse around ebay when I found this Benrus Electronic watch, I won it for $37.00 delivered.

the description read:

_RARE BENRUS STAINLESS ELECTRIC WATCH- NOT QUARTZ- RUNS FINE_

ELECTRIC MOVEMENT WITH NEW POWER CELL

BAND CASE, AND CRYSTAL ALL GOOD

UNUSUAL ARRANGEMENT LOOKS GREAT

EXTREMELY GOOD LOOKING WATCH

MINIMAL WEAR ON STAINLESS ADJUSTABLE STRETCH BAND

CLASSIC LOOK ON AN OLD WATCH

Apparently it's working well then, but time and the postman should tell. Anyway any help/advice/history regarding Benrus or the electronic movement they used gratefully accepted.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not 100% sure of the history of Benrus...but think it was a polish? immigrant who started the company in the USA in the late 19c...

The company used to make quality watches...then like many others faded away....the Brandname has been relaunched several times over the years.

Your particular watch is from the late 60's, early 70's and will house one of the ESA Dynatron range of movements, which are really electric watches and not electronic watches....consisting of a conventional style mech movement controled by a transistorised balance wheel powered by a battery....think thats right anyway..

Expect Silverhawk to be along in a minute to tell you all about it properly..

Regards Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ben Lazarus (BENRUS) tried to take over Hamilton Watch Company in 1952 when he acquired 92,000 shares (24% of the common stock). During 1953, it all got rather nasty and Lazarus was denied any voting rights on the Hamilton board. Finally, in 1954, Lazarus sold his Hamilton stock back to Hamilton....but I'm going fftopic:

That's a Swissonic containing one of the ubiquitous Dynotron movements; with that battery hatch, probably an ESA 9157. I usually refer to these as _electronic_ watches rather than _electric_ ones. Electronic because they contain diodes, transistors etc unlike the electric ones which have no components at all other than a battery, coil and contact points. There are relatively few of these, just Hamiltons, Epperleins, UMF 25.

The style of your Benrus looks very similar to my Elgin below:


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

Cheers for the info, very illuminating. Can I expect the characteristic hum? Or will it tick? For some reason the thought of a "hummer" appeals on some kind of level.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Charlie_Croker said:


> Cheers for the info, very illuminating. Can I expect the characteristic hum? Or will it tick? For some reason the thought of a "hummer" appeals on some kind of level.


Sorry..no hum with these movements.....just ticking..


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Charlie_Croker said:


> Was doing my usual browse around ebay when I found this Benrus Electronic watch, I won it for $37.00 delivered.
> 
> Apparently it's working well then, but time and the postman should tell. Anyway any help/advice/history regarding Benrus or the electronic movement they used gratefully accepted.


B*gger, it was you was it? I set my limit at $36.00 h34r:

Win some, lose some I suppose. Anyhow, enjoy the watch, as I'm sure you will. I have a few of the Timex "Dynabeats" and they all have a characteristic metallic "tick TICK" repeat sound, although it's not the same movement - but you get used to the sound, and grow to like it - well I have! :yes:

First refusals if you don't like it once it arrives! :lol:

Paul, looks almost like a bit of Badge Engineering to me - the Elgin and the Benrus - Austin and Morris :yes:


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

mel said:


> Charlie_Croker said:
> 
> 
> > Was doing my usual browse around ebay when I found this Benrus Electronic watch, I won it for $37.00 delivered.
> ...


Sorry about that, I didn't snipe it though, just placed a bid of $22.00 ($15 p&p), woke up next morning and I had won it!

I really fancy a "hummer" so I will probably move it on when it arrives, will be happy to give you first refusal.

Regards


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Charlie_Croker said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the info, very illuminating. Can I expect the characteristic hum? Or will it tick? For some reason the thought of a "hummer" appeals on some kind of level.
> ...


I guess we could _make_ it hummm...by removing that 1.5 volt battery and connecting it up to 20,000 volts....but producing a sweeping second hand might be more of a problem.... :tongue2:


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie_Croker said:
> ...


Well i have unlimited access to 25KV supply, thanks to working on Britain's Railways. :lol: I suppose I could ask Fleet to modify the train's pantographs (The current collector on the roof) to supply the watch. Not sure what the Rolling Stock Lease company would have to say though!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie_Croker said:
> ...


I think that 20Kv might make the seconds hand "sweep", but I wouldn't want to be wearing it at the time! Or even within about 6 feet of it!









(Wearing "An Authorised Person in the terms of the Electricity Supply Acts" type hat - authorised up to 144 Kv working :fear: - you don't make mistakes _*twice*_ at that level







)


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

mel said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > KEITHT said:
> ...


On Railway, we are forbidden to go within 9 feet (2.75m) of the Overhead line equipment. If it's switched off/isolated we may approach it, but only to rescue someone and must go no closer than 1M/3 feet. (Something to do with residual and induced currents). You can only touch it if its isolated and earthed via great big carbon poles. Wouldn't so it even then, I am from the "operations side", ex train driver now a Manager, (Still got my train driving competency/licence just in case though).


----------

